# HR24-500 HDMI issue



## dnemec123 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello!
I've been a D* customer since the DirecTiVo's where out. Until last week, I had a HR20-700 that was having playback issues (pauses, stuttering, freezes. Started about the past two months or so). 

Just upgraded to the HR24-500 and a couple of H24 HD receivers so that I could play back the DVR content on any of the three TV's. 

I've noticed a repeatable issue with the HR24-500 and my Toshiba 47" tv: when powering up the seems to be a HDMI handshake problem which leaves the video (live tv or recorded) showing but with no sound from the tv. Playing the sound thru my Onkyo receiver works (but the HDMI is not running thru the Onkyo). If I power-cycle the tv a few times, I eventually get the sound to play out the tv. 

Is this a "known issue"?

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This may not be a known issue with the HR24 directly but one in combination of the TV its connected to. I will now let others jump in here.


----------



## dnemec123 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. 

I never had this issue with the HR20-700 and the same TV. 

Fortunately, I've figured out a work-around (power cycling the TV). I've also checked for any firmware updates for the Toshiba TV (model 47HL167) and I am running the latest version. 

Anyone recommend that I call DirecTV about this?


----------



## butterwm (Jul 31, 2010)

I am having the same problem with my new HR24-500. When I watch HD channels it's fine, but about once a day when I go from a HD to SD channel the audio goes away (the video is fine). If I go back to any HD channel there is audio again but not on any of the SD channels. If I reset the receiver then the sound comes back. Everyone seems to think it is the handshake problem and recommends that I go back to component cables with a digital audio cable for the sound. I still haven't decided if I should go spend the money for more cables.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

butterwm said:


> I am having the same problem with my new HR24-500. When I watch HD channels it's fine, but about once a day when I go from a HD to SD channel the audio goes away (the video is fine). If I go back to any HD channel there is audio again but not on any of the SD channels. If I reset the receiver then the sound comes back. Everyone seems to think it is the handshake problem and recommends that I go back to component cables with a digital audio cable for the sound. I still haven't decided if I should go spend the money for more cables.


This has been an historical problem with newly released sat boxes. We went through it on some TVs with the HR20-700. It needs to be reported here and a call to D* may or may not help. If they know the model of the TV and your sat box, that will get them headed in the right direction.

If past performance is any indicator, they will get it fixed. I had the problem on a 37" Sanyo...every time the box rebooted (for an upgrade), I got HDMI video, but no audio. Changing inputs on the TV solved it every time.

You might try cycling through your inputs on the TV and see if it comes back without turning the tV off and on. Another thing to try: change the Sat box resolution (cycle it through) and that should also force another handshake.

Anything you can do besides keep turning the TV off and on, is preferable. (as power cycling devices often shortens their lifetime...from the startup surge of the internal power supply)


----------



## RyoTGZ (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a similar issue with my HR24 and Toshiba. It would say either no signal or the HDMI indicator would just flash over and over. I found out if I turn on the TV first and then the receiver it would work. I also had issues with the remote control commands working on the TV. I updated the firmware and it fixed all issues. The US Toshiba site showed no updates, but the Canadian one did: hxxp://support.toshiba.ca/support/ceg/downloads/index.asp

I can't link URLs yet, but replace xx with tt


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

Same problem here... I have my HR24-500 connected directly via HDMI to my Samsung LN40A550. Frequently at power up, I will get video after a delayed handshake but no audio. As others have reported, cycling through the TV's available inputs solves the problem (until the next power up).


----------



## mboland (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a sony 46" Z-series Sony LCD and have the same problem. Recently upgraded from HR20-700 to HR24-500 and now have an HDMI audio problem at startup. I did not try power cycles of the TV or input cycles. What worked for me was unplugging the HDMI cable and plugging it back in. This is not ideal at all. I sure hope they fix it soon. I'm using the same cable and the same TV. The only thing that changed was the DVR. Both outputting DD. 

I wonder if the DVR powers up so fast and requests for the hand shake prior to the TV being ready. Like most I have my DVR remote programed to turn on my TV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

mboland.... :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

If you have a universal remote, try changing the order in which things power up. I think you may be right that it's a handshaking issue, so changing the boot order might help. It sounds like you have the DVR starting first. 

My TV takes 7 seconds before it's ready for HDMI handshaking so I actually start it first, then the AVR, then have a 2 second delay before starting the DVR.


----------



## JEFF-G (Aug 11, 2010)

I had the same problem with my Samsung, tried different HDMI cables with no success. I changed to a different HDMI input on back of TV and have had no more problems.


----------



## ncsercs (Oct 12, 2007)

Have a new HR24-500 connected to a Monoprice 5x1 and then to a Panasonic TCP58S1.

Using the same Monoprice cables from 3 yrs ago with a HR21/HR22.

Regarding HDMI 1.4 - Is the cable that came with the HR24 1.4 compliant?

Is a 1.4 cable needed for this to work properly or will a software update do it?


----------



## JimTheChemist (Aug 18, 2010)

From what I have seen on this forum, the new HD receiver is worth getting. My questions are these: 
Should I try to save some green and get it via ebay, or something like that? 

Does the new HD24 allow for wireless web access?

Do I have to rewire my connections?

I've been a Direct TV customer since 1996.

Thanks


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I am having the same "no sound" issue on power up with my Vizio 551XVT and HR24. It's about a 50/50 chance. Power cycling the TV regains the sound. The HR24 is always on.

I originally had an HR23 connected to the TV and has no sound issues. The is definately a HR24 issue.


I will try to experiment with a different HDMI Port today and see if that helps.


Has anybody figured out exactly what the problem is? Handshaking? Cable? HR24 bug?


----------



## dnemec123 (Jul 19, 2007)

As suggested earlier, cycle the TV inputs instead of power cycling your TV. 

I've created a custom action button on my Harmony 880 remote to do this with one button press. 

Hopefully D* fixes this in the near future as I consider the custom button only a work-around and not a fix.


----------



## cajunrc (Dec 2, 2006)

The HDMI problem I have is not the audio but the video. I have had the same set up as I did with HR20-100. HDMI from recevier to Onkyo A/V and out to Panasonic plasma. The only work around I have found is put the HR24 on an 480 sd channel and turn on TV for a couple of minutes then switch to HD channel and eventually I will get video. Once I have video I do not have any more problems during that session of viewing.


----------



## Greg4050 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have the same problem with the audio dropping when changing from HD to SD. Changing channels or starting the double play feature (if the other tuner was on HD) seemed to restore the audio.

I bit the bullet and switched to component cables. Havent had the issue since.



cajunrc said:


> The HDMI problem I have is not the audio but the video. I have had the same set up as I did with HR20-100. HDMI from recevier to Onkyo A/V and out to Panasonic plasma. The only work around I have found is put the HR24 on an 480 sd channel and turn on TV for a couple of minutes then switch to HD channel and eventually I will get video. Once I have video I do not have any more problems during that session of viewing.


----------

